
EverQuest and Pantheon Developer Brad McQuaid Has Died - eire1130
https://www.pcgamer.com/everquest-and-pantheon-developer-brad-mcquaid-has-died/
======
Communitivity
EverQuest had some issues, but it was a pioneer in many ways (especially
failure in crafting, and experimentation in crafting). I thoroughly enjoyed my
time in EQ and EQ II, though I eventually left because I wasn't willing to
spend RL money on items.

